# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  آموزش های  فارسی XNA

## AliyerEdon

به نام خداوند مهربان
اولین قسمت از ترجمه ی کتاب آموزش XNA به روش آقای ریمر توسط برادرم  به پایان رسید. این قسمت شامل سه درس است که در پایان این سه درس می توانید یک مثلث را رسم کنید. قسمت های بعدی نیز در مدت زمان کوتاهی آماده می شود. 
پس از خواندن همه ی آموزش های من و توانایی کار با XNA توسط شما، قصد دارم که مسابقه ای بگذارم که در آن هرکس پروژه ی خود را قرار دهد و در نهایت یکی به عنوان نفر اول انتخاب شود.
کار های دیگری هم می خواهم انجام بدهم اما به دلیل فصل امتحانات به تابستان موکول می شود. ممکن است تا تابستان زیاد به سایت سر نزنم ولی از تابستان به بعد آموزش های بسیار زیادی خواهم نوشت تا بیشتر کاربران جلب XNA شده و از آن حمایت کنند. 
در نهایت اگر کسی سوالی در رابطه با XNA دارد چه در سطح مبتدی و یا بالاتر بپرسد تا به وی پاسخ دهم.
می توانید برای آشنایی بیشتر با XNA به سایت www.GamerZ.ir مراجعه کنید.

دریافت Package آموزشی :     http://rapidshare.com/files/107375440/Part_1.zip.html

این پکیج شامل آموزش و فایل های مورد نیاز و همچنین سورس کد سه درس می باشد.

------------------->لطفا پس از خواندن نظر بدهید.<----------------------

خداحافظ....................................  .....................................: :لبخند:

----------


## ay_padeshahkhoban

لینک ایراد داره :اشتباه:

----------


## Nima NT

لینک مشکلی نداره , به راحتی دانلود میشه

----------


## hamid1zare

سلام
واقعا دستتون درد نکنه
در مورد shader ها اطلاعاتی می خواستم که در ebook بود
ممنون

----------


## hamid1zare

بقیه قسمتاش کی آماده میشه؟؟

----------


## Mani_rf

دست شما درد نکند.
من برای دانلود نسخه دوم به سایت www.gamerz.ir رفتم اما همچین سایتی وجود نداشت.
اگر امکان دارد لینک دانلود مستقیم را در تاپیک قرار بده.

----------


## hosein19

سلام
لينك كه ايراد داره.
ميشه فايلي رو كه دانلود كردي يه جايي آپلود كنين تا برداريمش.

----------

